# Upgrading - libiconv-1.11_1 to Libiconv-1.13.1



## readingna (Oct 16, 2009)

Good morning all,

I am hoping you can point me in the right direction. I am trying to install PostgreSQL 8.4 on to a box running FreeBSD 7.2 - Release.

The problem I appear to be having is when I come to install the lastest version of libiconv (libiconv-1.13.1). I have installed libtools-2.2.6a_1, this appears to have installed correctly, as I have rebooted the box and I am able to logon as "root".

Next step is to install libiconv-1.13.1, I have followed the steps in the README file. It appears to install correctly, however when I reboot the machine and try and login as "root", I get droped straight back to the login prompt. I when I login as my user account and check the "/root" directory, i have noticed there is a "csh.core" that has been created.

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what I am doing wrong. I am new to FreeBSD and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Warm regards
Nigel


----------



## ale (Oct 16, 2009)

What is the README you are talking about? How are you installing?
Did you read the note 20090802 in /usr/ports/UPDATING?
Are your installed packages updated?
I suggest you to read this chapter from the handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

Is the csh.core created for every login attempt?


----------

